# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  B17 Therapie beii Dr. Puttich Darmstadt

## annegret

Hallo Freunde!

Könnt Ihr mir etwas zu der Neuen wohl ganz erfolgversprechenden Krebstherapie von Dr. Puttich sagen?
Er arbeitet wohl auch mit B17. Vielleicht weiss einer etwas von Euch!

Danke

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Annegret,

B17 ist in meinen Augen ein Schwindel. Es ist kein Vitamin. Es wurde einfach eine freie Vitaminnummer genommen. Schon das ist für mich äußerst verdächtig!

Außerdem gibt es Berichte über Vergiftungen, die sogar zu Todesfällen führten.

Dr. Jutta Hübner schreibt: _

"Daher (wegen der Nebenwirkungen wie Nerven und Hirnschädigungen) wird von der Einnahme abgeraten._"

Münstedt gibt ein ähnliches Urteil in seinem Standardwerk "Ratgeber Unkonventionelle Krebstherapien" ab:

*" Es gibt keine Belege dafür, dass Laetrile (oder Amygladin) eine Wirksamkeit bei der Behandlung von Krebs hat. Von einer Behandlung mit Laetrile muss auf Grund der möglichen Nebenwirkungen dringend abgeraten werden."

*Auch sind die Kosten nicht unerheblich. Da möchte ich noch den Spruch zitieren, den ich auf einer Fortbildungsveranstaltung beim KID Krebsinformationsdienst in Heidelberg gehört habe:

_"Ein Mensch mit der Diagnose Krebs wird zur leichten Beute!"_

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger 
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## WolfhardD

B17
Hallo
Amygdalin (B17)  ist eine stark toxische Substanz. Seriöse klinische Untersuchungen belegen bisher keinen Nutzen von Amygdalin für eine Behandlung von Tumorerkrankungen. Mehr dazu 
hier:http://www.prostata-sh.info
und im Suchfenster der Infothek B17 eingeben.
Wolfhard

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Wolfhard, ich konnte es nach dem Anklicken der Schlagwortliste schneller finden, während im Suchfenster der Infothek nach Eingabe von B17 kein Ergebnis herauskam. Ansonsten eine tolle Datensammlung.

----------


## artisun51

Ich kann von mir berichten: habe mir Bitteraprikosenkerne kommen lassen sowie auch getrocknete Aprikosen, habe ca. 60 - 100 Kerne über den Tag zusammen mit getrockneten Aprikosen durchgekaut (habe Literatur bezogen über dieses Thema und kräftig gegoogelt). Ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl dabei, der Strahl war meines Erachtens stärker, so richtiges Siegergefühl. Dann der Hammer nach 6 Monaten: PSA kräftig gestiegen, Biopsie etc. (siehe Profil)
Also es hat mir nicht geschadet, denke ich, aber die Krebszellen haben, zumindest bei mir, kenen Selbstmord verübt. Mein PSA ist in den 4 Jahren, in denen ich vierteljährlich habe messen lassen, wie ein Panzer nach oben marschiert. Unabhängig von Ernährung, Sport etc.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo artisun51,

danke für den interessanten Beitrag.

Eine Dosis, 60-100 Kerne über den Tag, ist auch ein Hammer, mit dem Du die  Behauptung, Aprikosenkerne seien hochtoxisch, gekippt hast.

Weil diese wissenschaftlich falsche Behauptung aber hartnäckig wiederholt wird, erhärtet es den Verdacht, es handelt sich hier um gezielte Desinformation der Pharmakonzerne, die besorgt um ihre Profite, in einer beispiellosen Abwehrschlacht ein Verbot der Verbreitung des Vitamins B 17 (synonym auch Amydalin oder Laetrile genannt) durchgesetzt haben sollen.

Nicht nur „das gute Gefühl“, sondern die Tatsache, dass Du es bei so hoher Dosierung *ohne Negativwirkungen* überlebt hast, ist ein Beitrag zum Schatzkästlein des Erfahrungswissens.

Ob Aprikosenkerne helfen, ist für mich eine offene Frage, auch wenn die Befürworter es anders sehen.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo GeorgS,

ich finde es unverantwortlich die Aussage von seriösen Wissenschaftlern wie Dr. Hübner und Dr. Münstedt in Zweifel zu ziehen. 

Ein gutverlaufener Einzelfall wie abei Artisun51 ist noch lange kein Gegen-Beweis für die potentiellen Nebenwirkungen.

Ein Kennzeichen unseriöser Therapien ist auch, dass immer Verschwörungen und finstere Mächte wie die Pharma-Industrie angeführt werden, warum das Mittel in der Schulmedizin nicht zum Einsatz kommt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Hansjörg Burger:
ich finde es unverantwortlich die Aussage von seriösen Wissenschaftlern wie Dr. Hübner und Dr. Münstedt in Zweifel zu ziehen.

Hallo Hansjörg,
bringst Du da nicht etwas durcheinander?

1. 
Unverantwortlich wäre eine Empfehlung zur Nachahmung.
2. 
Mit *Bitteraprikosenkernen* hat artisun51 experimentiert und 

-	*nicht* mit künstlich hergestellten, *denaturierten Amygdalinprodukten*, wie z. B. *Laetrile* – deren pharmazeutische Qualität in der älteren Studie im Auftrag des National Cancer Institutes (NCI) untersucht wurde und dessen unzureichende Dokumentation Dr. J. Hübner beklagt: „Eine unabhängige Datenauswertung war jedoch bis heute nicht möglich. Wissenschaftliche Studien für den Wirkstoff liegen auch heute noch nicht vor.“

-	auch* nicht mit kristallinem Vitamin B17 als Infusion oder als Tabletten*, wie es Dr. Puttig verabreicht.

------------------

Ansonsten befinden wir uns in guter Gesellschaft mit den Nobelpreisträgern Barry Marshall und John Robin Warren.
Denn auch sie haben es gewagt „die Aussagen  von seriösen Wissenschaftlern ... in Zweifel zu ziehen“ und wurden von Vertretern des medizinischen Establishments der Unverantwortlichkeit geziehen, bis sie mit *einem (!)* Selbstversuch - wie artisun51 - den Plausibilitätsbeweis wagten.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4527#post44527

--------------------

@  .... dass immer Verschwörungen und finstere Mächte wie die Pharma-Industrie angeführt werden ...

Spätestens seit dem Schweine-Grippe-Impfstoff-Coup begreifen immer mehr Menschen, mit welch harten Bandagen *einige* Pharmakonzerne agieren – von zurückgehaltenen oder geschönten Studien bis zur Einflussnahme in Länder- und  WHO-Gremien hinein.
http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerun...e-organisation

http://www.infokriegernews.de/wordpr...mie-impfstoff/

Und die Crux für uns Betroffene ist, dass man nur mit großem Rechercheaufwand, z. B. einer TV-Anstalt zwischen den schwarzen und weißen Schafen unterscheiden kann.

--------------------

Weil Du Verantwortung angemahnt hast:
Anders als bei einem Arzt, erwarte ich von einem SHG-Leiter nicht nur Leitlinientreue, sondern dass er im Interesse der Hilfesuchenden neben den unbestrittenen Erfolgen auch die Schwächen und Grenzen der Evidenzbasierten Medizin (EbM) wahrnimmt und der Erfahrungsmedizin, die immer wieder Bahnbrechendes leistet, eine gewisse Offenheit entgegenbringt. 
Eine Haltung, wie sie in diesem Beitrag beispielhaft skizziert wird: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4573#post44573

Andernfalls läuft man Gefahr zum Steigbügelhalter der Medizinindustrie zu mutieren und Steigbügelhalter sind nicht selten päpstlicher als der Papst. Solche mögen diesem Forum weiterhin erspart bleiben, wünscht sich

GeorgS

----------

